# New Track At The Marion County Fairgrounds



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

New track open this Friday and Saturday. Any and all road racers welcome. I need to know who plans to attend so that I know if I need to set up the road course or not. visit rcarassociationl.org for more information.:wave:


----------



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

fselzer said:


> New track open this Friday and Saturday. Any and all road racers welcome. I need to know who plans to attend so that I know if I need to set up the road course or not. visit rcarassociationl.org for more information.:wave:


LAST CALL FOR ROAD RACERS - NITRO OR ELECTRIC!


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

There's a huge on road race in Ft.Wayne this weekend Floyd and that will make a big impact on the on road crowd this weekend.

Indy has established an amazing volume of VTA racers the past couple years...not only in the city,but all over the state.That will be your biggest draw for the on road scene.
Indy Slots has a solid group of Mini Coopers that might show some interest...some have been running at HobbyTown in the parking lot with Bob Cordell on Sundays.
There's a good 12th scale crowd between Indy,Anderson,and Ft.Wayne...hopefullly we'll see them start to show up.I need to get a couple batteries for mine and I'll bring it out soon.
I'd like to see some of the nitro on road cars out there like the Serpent's.Even a class of NTC3's would be fun...I'd consider buying one if there's enough for a class.
The HPI Formula10 along with other 10th scale F1's would also make a nice affordable class for the big road coarse at the new Marion County RC Raceway as well.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

*new track*

Glad to see ya got it going. I running VTA but up for some 13.5 tc. How long will the racing line be? If it up around Joyce 1,100 count on seeing a serpent running around.:thumbsup:

Time to make some noise boys so bring out your toys......

B


----------



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

Kevin Cole said:


> There's a huge on road race in Ft.Wayne this weekend Floyd and that will make a big impact on the on road crowd this weekend.
> 
> Indy has established an amazing volume of VTA racers the past couple years...not only in the city,but all over the state.That will be your biggest draw for the on road scene.
> Indy Slots has a solid group of Mini Coopers that might show some interest...some have been running at HobbyTown in the parking lot with Bob Cordell on Sundays.
> ...


Thanks Kevin for the info. I was beginning to think that road course racing was all but dead. I have heard about the parking lot racing at Hobbytown hopefully we can draw some of these folks. I am going to be visiting Slots and both Hobbytowns to post flyers.:thumbsup:

I have a NTC3. There old designs but they are still good ones.


----------



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

PDK RACING said:


> Glad to see ya got it going. I running VTA but up for some 13.5 tc. How long will the racing line be? If it up around Joyce 1,100 count on seeing a serpent running around.:thumbsup:
> 
> Time to make some noise boys so bring out your toys......
> 
> B


The run line is about 600 ft not as big as joyce park... but still large. No this is just the oval if I put in the road course the run line will be substantially more.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

*where u @*

for gps 7300 troy ave????


----------



## mGraves (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I wanted everyone to know that there is a new track opening up in Indy. I went down and ran a few laps with my pancar tonight and I'm trying to get the word out to everyone. If you have anything you want to race on the new oval or are up for some onroad action bring it out and have some fun. The track is located on the east end of the Marion County Fairgrounds on the southside of INDY. It's a paved oval with a 500+ foot runline. They will be running Sliders, Pancars, Touring Cars, Slash.....whatever...Nitro or Electric. 3 cars make a class. They just reworked and resealed the pavement for a smooth racing surface. They have a concession stand, AMB Scoring, a timing tower, and a huge driver's stand. There will also be a dirt oval inside the paved oval. The plans are to open a carpet oval and onroad track this winter, but it won't happen unless we get some people racing and supporting this track. I would like to see you guys come out and support the track. Having a BIG indoor oval and onroad track this winter would be cool. Here are some pics and links to the discussion thread. First race will be AUGUST 8th and I believe there will be an open practice Friday night under the lights on August 7th. Start building your oval and onroad cars now and come race!!! These pics are not the newest....they have done a lot of work with the retaining walls, driver's stand stairs, ect. The first picture is to show you the size, that's before the track was resealed. It's a nice facility.

Hobbytalk Discussion Thread: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=252984

Website: www.rcarassociation.org


----------

